

Breathtaking Design - skadamat

http://bit.ly/JhZjI5
======
Die_Laughing
Unless @aplusk (Ashton Kutcher) is an investor, I'm pretty sure him, and the
other people in the screenshots, did not consent to the use of their image to
promote this product. I wonder how fast they will get sued.

~~~
RollAHardSix
They may be in the public domain or purchased from a photography site. I
actually think I've seen that picture of Ashton used elsewhere on the web.

------
22k
Why the short url ? It points to <http://discovercircle.com> if anyone is
curious.

